# Wazz Up!



## GT (Nov 17, 2006)

Cancelled


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2006)

Impressive....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 18, 2006)

Fo' shizzle mah nizzle! Dis nizzle is in tha hizzy!

Wha you jus say, cracka?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2006)

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 21, 2006)

what's this all about?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2006)

I dont know. I dont know what he originally wrote but the title of the thread was "Wazz Up" so I figured I would speak in his language.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2006)

Wawaweewa


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2006)

Okay Gnomey. Now I am confused again. Wawaweewa?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2006)

Borat's catchphrase (at least one of them)...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2006)

Ah. I've gotta see that movie. The youtube snippets are hilarious.


----------

